# Dx For Status Post Lap Cholecystectomy



## sandy209

Should secondary dx be V45.89 (other/postoperative NEC)?  Thanks!


----------



## djensen

sandy209 said:


> Should secondary dx be V45.89 (other/postoperative NEC)?  Thanks!


I would code this status with V45.79


----------



## ramcpc

*V45.79...*

Whether it is Lap cholecystectomy or open cholecystectomy, I would code    V45.79 instead of using V45.89. 

Thanks,
B.T.RamKumar, MBA, CPC.


----------

